# RIDE-der Eisbär / Wer fährt mit?



## mideso (1. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Gibts hier welche, die am 9. Januar 2010 beim RIDE-der Eisbär in Kitzingen mit dabei sind (50/75/100km)?

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/

Hab' jetzt Spikereifen, da kann nichts schiefgehen )))

Herzliche Grüße & Ein frohes Neues Jahr
mideso


----------



## Bautiger (2. Januar 2010)

hallo,

jawoll bin wie jedes jahr mit dabei,genialer saisonauftakt.
fahr die 100 km,hoffentlich ist nicht so kalt wie letztes jahr (-17 grad) beim start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toxiracer (4. Januar 2010)

Jep, 

ich bin auch dabei. Zum ersten mal, und ohne Spikes.
Wird schon schief gehen.

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Pap (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
auch ich bin dabei. Zusammen mit Toxiracer.
Man sieht sich, wenn's nicht zu stark Schneit und die Sicht behindert.
Gruß aus Kempen.
Pap


----------



## Verneracer (5. Januar 2010)

Bin natürlich auch dabei !

Gruß nach S Michael.

Werde dich nochmal über Mail kontaktieren zur genauen Verabredung.

Fahrt ihr "normale " Bereifung oder Spikes ???

Kennt jemand die Strecke - sind viele eisige Passagen auf Asphalt und Bergab zu erwarten ???

Mit den Spikes dürften meine geplanten 100 km eine volle Tagesfahrt werden....

Bis Samstag


----------



## Bountain Mike (5. Januar 2010)

Wir werden uns das Dieses Jahr zum ersten mal antun.
Team Psycho Biker Odw. der Name Verpflichtet.


----------



## montero (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch am Start. Bin mal gespannt ob der Schneesturm Daisy wirklich noch heute Nacht oder vielleicht Morgen über Kitzingen fegt. Das könnte interessant werden 

PS: Wie auch schon den ganzen Winter und den letzten Winter mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic. Spikes werden doch eh nur überbewertet


----------



## MartinN (8. Januar 2010)

Werd auch am Start sein (sofern ich mich morgen früh bis nach Kitzingen durchschlagen kann). Spikes sind noch rechtzeitig eingetroffen, macht bergab auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß wie normale Reifen. Aber ich denk bei dem frischen Neuschnee würds auch mit normalen Reifen gut gehn. 
Viel Spaß allen morgen!


----------



## CrossTec (9. Januar 2010)

Und wie war es?

Ich habe nach den Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr gekniffen!


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ride der Eisbär 2010 ist rum. Schön wars.
Würde sagen, top Wetterverhältnisse.
2011 wieder.

Nur eins fehlt mir, die Trails.
Werde nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich mal die 100km anpacken.
Bin bis jetzt nur 2x die 75km gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Bountain Mike (9. Januar 2010)

Es war einfach nur Geil Trotz "Daisy" sind die 75 km gefahren und hatten richtig Spaß.Ohne Schnee wäre das ganze meiner Meinung nach ziemlich Langweilig weil die Strecke überwiegend aus Radwegen und Wald Autobahnen besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nidisticht (10. Januar 2010)

War auch das erste mal dabei - und bin mit der 75+100er Gruppe um 9.00 Uhr gestartet. Dann leider die 50 Km Schleife schon vorab "rausgefahren". Hier war leider rein gar nichts gespurt. Habe auch logischerweise keine Spuren vor mir gesehen. Ein Streckenposten meinte dann ich wäre erster ?? Dachte dann dass ist wohl der Hammer ( zu der Zeit wusste ich nicht, dass die 50er erst um 10.00 Uhr starten ) - aber es kam schlimmer. Die Feldwege waren ohne jegliche Spur eines Quads o.ä. gespurt. Ich musste durch die Schneewehen und über die Äcker durchwaten. Der Speed von der ersten "Halbzeit", wo ich mich an einen 100er ranghängt hatte, war dann weg. Hab mich um jeden cm durch den Schnee gekämpft. Der Tag war auf jeden Fall hammergeil. Ich bin dann noch gleich in die Sauna im Solebad... auch super...

Nächstes Jahr wieder - dann aber auch auf einer 75 km gespurten Loipe...

Happy Trails - Ralf

www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2010)

@verneracer.

Erzähl mal!


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2010)

nidisticht schrieb:


> War auch das erste mal dabei - und bin dann leider die 50 Km Schleife gefahren. Hier war rein gar nichts gespurt. Habe auch keinerlei Spuren vor mir gesehen. Ein Streckenposten meinte dann ich wäre erster. Dat war dann wohl der Hammer dachte ich. Aber es kam schlimmer. Die Feldwege waren ohne jegliche Spur eines Quads o.ä. gespurt. Ich musste durch die Schneewehen und über die Äcker durchwaten. Der Speed von der ersten "Halbzeit", wo ich mich an einen 100er ranghängt hatte, war dann weg.
> Ein Biker hat mich dann noch überholt. Und dieser Hornochse hatte im Ziel behauptet, ich wär nicht die ganze Strecke gefahren....Schwachsinn. Hab mich jeden cm durch den Schnee gekämpft. Mein Trainingsumpfang seit Ende September zeigt Früchte. Ich war noch nie 2. !!
> 
> Leider gab es keine Siegerehrung ? Warum weis ich auch nicht...
> ...


 

Hallo,

das ganze war kein Rennen und wird kein Rennen werden.
Deshalb wird es auch keine Starterliste geben oder sonstiges.

PS. Hoffe du warst nicht der "Trottel" im Rotwildtrikot.
Der hat sich nämlich ganz schön lächerlich gemacht.
Und der 100km Kanditat muss wohl etwas langsam gewesen sein - sind schließlich mit den 75km schon eine Stunde eher los.


----------



## fonker (10. Januar 2010)

Moin allerseits!

War auch beim "Eisbär" dabei und fands auf jeden Fall eine gute Erfahrung! Da ich erst seit ende September 09 Mtb fahre und es mein erster Marathon war, habe ich mich für die 75 km entschieden! Für mich persönlich waren die Bodenverhältnisse nicht ganz leicht, hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht die hälfte der Strecke zu driften  Da der Schwanberg mein "Hausberg" ist, hätte ich mir dort eine schönere Strecke gewünscht! Also ich musste zumindest den ersten Berg fast komplett schieben (hoff ich war net ganz der Einzigste?)! Die Verpflegung war auch durchweg positiv, gab eigentlich alles was man so braucht um sich kurz zu stärken! Ich war so ca. um 13:45 Uhr in der Halle... was hattet ihr so auf der Tachouhr?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Verneracer (10. Januar 2010)

Nach einer Nacht voll Schlaf und einigen Kalorien sieht bei mir die Welt wieder ganz heile aus....


Ich bin zusammen mit Mideso hier aus dem Forum am Start gewesen.

Ich war für die 100 km gemeldet und haben diese dann auch tapfer in Angriff genommen.

Am ersten Verpflegungspunkt ( ca. 30 km) waren wir nach etwa 1:55 h und nach einer kurzen Stärkung mit leckerem Tee, Suppe und Schokolade haben wir dann auch die 30 km Zusatzschleife für die 100 km Strecke begonnen. Von dieser Zeit an waren wir eigentlich nurnoch zu zweit auf weiter Flur alleine. Die Strecke war sehr gut ausgeschildert und es waren schon einige wenige Mtb-Spuren im sonst bis zu 20 cm tiefen Pulverschnee. Einige dem Wind exponierte Feldwege waren durch hohe Schneewehen dann auch nur im Gänsemarsch und schiebend zu passieren. Nach etwa 43 km ging es dann in den Berg mit einigen schönen aber auf Grund des Schnees unfahrbaren Trails. Auf der Abfahrt kam dann allerdings beim driften um so größere Freude auf.

Um 14.20 Uhr kamen wir dann schon sichtlich geschwächt am Verpflegungspunkt( 60 km) an. Leider (oder zum Glück ???) hatten wir somit das Zeitlimit von 14.00 Uhr für die letzte Schleife der 100 km verpasst und wurden über die 50 km Strecke durch die Weinberge und einige weitere Feldwege mit Schneeverwehungen in Richtung Ziel geschickt.

Die letzten 6 km wollten überhaupt kein Ende nehmen und ich war sehr froh, als ich um 15.50 Uhr nach knapp 80 km und 900 hm die Sporthalle mit der warmen Dusche erreicht hatte.

Der Eisbär wurde auf jeden Fall seinem Namen mehr als gerecht !!!!

Es war eine sehr schwierige Strecke und eine echte Herausforderung an den eigenen Durchhaltewillen.

Beim nächsten Mal wird´s hoffentlich besser laufen.

Man kann die Veranstaltung auf jeden Fall nur weiterempfehlen, es ist ein unvergessliches Erlebnis.


----------



## scubad (10. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern zum 2. Male auch dabei und muss sagen: Noch besser als im letzten Jahr!!!
Komme vom Südzipfel der schwäbischen Alb und kenne mich mit Schnee ganz gut aus... Da ist leider momentan totale Bikepause angesagt :-(.
Ich würde die gestrigen Verhältnisse schlicht als genial bezeichnen. Schnee satt und trotzdem fast alles fahrbar. Und: nicht so sch...-kalt wie im letzten Jahr.
Klar gabs Schneeverwehungen und Teilabschnitte ohne Spuren (wenn man bei den ersten war), aber genauso wünsche ich mir ein Eisbären-Event.
Dem Ruf nach mehr Trails kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Denke das ist schwer einzuschätzen, wie das bei den unsicheren Witterungsverhältnissen zu dieser Jahreszeit ausgeht. Hätten gestern leicht zu Schiebepassagen werden können und dem ganzen Event den Flow genommen. Auch hätte ich wenig Lust auf Trail-Tiefschnee-Abfahrten gehabt... Im Sommer wieder.
War bei den 75km dabei, um 13:20 in der Halle, hatte einen Mords-Spaß und werde, wenn alles klappt, nächstes Jahr wieder mit dabei sein. Hoffentlich wird´s zum Hattrick und die Schneeverhältnisse machen 2011 wieder so gut mit!
Einen herzlichen Dank auch das Orgateam und M. Freitag. Ich fands beeindruckend, dass er trotz Orga-Stress noch Zeit gefunden hat, auf den ersten 10km anzufeuern! Weiter so!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nidisticht (10. Januar 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ganze war kein Rennen und wird kein Rennen werden.
> Deshalb wird es auch keine Starterliste geben oder sonstiges.
> ...



Rotwild Trikot nein ! Und nun auch klar warum soweit vorne. Danke für die Aufklärung - Ralf


----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2010)

hallo

das war jetzt mal ein eisbär wie er sich gehört,schnee,schnee,schnee 
war das 4 te mal dabei,aber dieses mal war es das beste 
nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder


----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2010)

5-6 Stunden im Sattel bei den Temperaturen?  Respekt!


----------



## Bautiger (10. Januar 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 5-6 Stunden im Sattel bei den Temperaturen?  Respekt!



die richtige ausrüstung vorrausgesetzt,ist das gar kein problem.
mir war nicht einmal zu kalt,bei durchschnittlich -5 Grad


----------



## Pablo-Escobar (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Tolle Veranstaltung-wie immer einzigartig......
Die Diskussion mit Zeitnahme und Siegerehrung dürfte dann auch mal enden-es wird keine geben, da kein offizielles Rennen. Die Veranstalter machen das bewusst-ist bei den Wetterbedingungen auch nicht sooo schlimm?? 
Wer wissen will, wie schnell er war, sollte halt einen Tacho montieren. Und die Startnummern sind zur einwandfreien Identifikation-so geht keiner verloren-und wenn doch, weiss man wenigstens, wer es war! 
Hier ein paar Bilder, die ich geschossen habe:


http://picasaweb.google.com/aranchezdiego/EisbarMarathon2010?feat=directlink




- auf der Homepage vom Eisbär gibts dann wie gewohnt die DVD. Und die ist übrigens nicht zu teuer, da der Aufwand schon gross ist und ja auch einer am Rechner sitzen muss zum kopieren, wenn alle Fotos beschnitten, überarbeitet und korrigiert sind. Kostet halt alles Zeit und dann auch etwas Geld......

Hoffe, wir sehen uns vielleicht im Sommer zum Mainfrankentriathlon? 14. August in Kitzingen. Homepage: www.mainfrankentriathlon.de 

Bis Bald ! Ride on! 
[email protected] / Haibike


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mal ne kurze frage:

Pablo-Escobar (Tommy) kommst du zufällig aus Obereuerheim?

Gruß


----------



## Pablo-Escobar (10. Januar 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne kurze frage:
> 
> ...



Hola!

Nein, aus Würzburg? Wieso?


----------



## Michi83 (10. Januar 2010)

War nur mal so eine Frage,

den schwarzen Hai Firmenbus mit SW Kennzeichen kenn ich irgendwo her.

gruß


----------



## Pablo-Escobar (10. Januar 2010)

Michi83 schrieb:


> War nur mal so eine Frage,
> 
> den schwarzen Hai Firmenbus mit SW Kennzeichen kenn ich irgendwo her.
> 
> gruß



Der lange Sprinter war weiss/schwarz, falls Du den meinst. Der ist ab und an bei Veranstaltungen dabei. Wir haben noch mehr davon. Der schwarze Galaxy war meiner-bin im Aussendienst und sehr viele Aussendienstler bei uns fahren den. Oder eben Multivan.....SW Kennzeichen haben die dann alle.....Firmensitz ist ja in Sennfeld.

Wir werden uns bestimmt mal wo sehen-Kühlsheim, Wombach usw....sag dann mal Bescheid!? 

Grüße 
Tommy


----------



## Schusi (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mir hat es irrsinnigen Spaß gemacht! Orga, Verpflegung - alles top! Und so ein 75km-durch-den-Schnee-gepflüge ist doch mal echt was Besonderes. Mein Dad war als Zuschauer dabei und hat sich fest vorgenommen, nächstes Jahr die Jedermann Strecke zu fahren - die Begeisterung ist übergesprungen. 

Merci an den Veranstalter und alle gut gelaunten Mitfahrer
Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mideso (11. Januar 2010)

Schön war der Eisbär 2010  Super Verpflegung und Organisation.
Mir hats Spaß gemacht !!!

Herzlichen Dank an alle Helfer !!!
Ohne deren Engagement könnte die Sache wahrscheinlich nicht gestemmt werden.

Trails gibts auf dem 100er-Abschnitt für das Wetter und für meinen Geschmack genug.
Die Spikereifen habe ich nicht bereut 

Bin wahrscheinlich 2011 wieder dabei


----------



## montero (11. Januar 2010)

Pablo-Escobar schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder, die ich geschossen habe:
> ...



Super Bilder, die du da gemacht hast!  Sind die auch auf der CD drauf oder nur die, die bereits auf der Homepage sind? Sind noch weitere Bilder, evtl von der Presse enthalten? Habe hier nämlich noch ein paar entdeckt:

http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Kitzingen-Traumhafter-Ritt-durch-die-Praerie;art787,5425918

Werde mir die CD ziemlich sicher bestellen weil man sich sofort wieder etwas von dem Flair zurückholt, wenn man so die Bilder betrachtet. War traumhaft...
Allerdings war es mein erster Marathon und die Wetterverhältnisse haben mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht. Die Touren durch den Schnee waren ganz schön aber so nach einiger Zeit hab ich das Zeug verflucht 
Bin dennoch nach nicht ganz 75 Kilometern über den roten Teppich gefahren und die ganze Anstrengung war vergessen. Einfach genial. 

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder! Und noch ein ganz dickes Lob an die Veranstalter - es war wirklich super organisiert! Ist bestimmt auch nicht leicht bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Martha (13. Januar 2010)

Und wer jetzt noch nicht genug hat oder RIDE-der Eisbär verpasst hat, für den gibt es Ende Januar in Baden-Württemberg die nächste Chance auf das Winter Fun Event im Nordschwarzwald... Allerdings ist der Ice Rider mit Zeitmessung.

http://www.ice-rider.de


----------



## Pablo-Escobar (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo! 

Bilder gehen auch mit auf die Foto DVD! Bitte kontaktiert dazu Manfred Freitag oder Dieter Göpfert über die Internetseite vom Eisbär:

www.ride-dereisbaer.de 

Hoffe, wir sehen uns dann im August? 

Ride on und Happy Trails! 

[email protected]


----------

